# CAAD5 R800 help (friend wants me to sell it....)



## TOZOVR (May 19, 2005)

OK folks, this isn't spam and I'm not offering this thing out here, but I'd like some help for down the road.

I come from mountainbikes and just recently a new Cyclocross addict, but the pure road bikes elude my expertise LOL...

OK, Bruce calls today and asks if I know anyone looking for a nice road bike...he has this Cannondale he'd ridden one day. He said he paid $2500 as the bike sits from our LBS and would like to get $1500...

Here is my issue...It's just 105 with a Tiagra front de...is the money he paid a reflection of the higher end wheelset? Bruce is a helluva guy, and I don't doubt he paid $2500, but I'm wondering how much he should ask for this bike...If I had the money I'd work something out with him, but as folks know, the moneytree sometimes is bare LOL!!

RJ


----------



## TOZOVR (May 19, 2005)

another


----------



## joe g (Jun 9, 2004)

I would not pay more than 800$. That bike new was 1200 in 2003.

Check Ebay for Caad 5 

Just my opinion.


----------



## TOZOVR (May 19, 2005)

No worries, I appreciate it!

Looking at the gruppo, I figured it for a $1000 bike, but didn't know if the wheels or the frame warranted a large increase in price.

Thanks!

RJ


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*I agree..not $2,500*

I have a 2002 R700 that had an MSRP of about $1,299 (I paid $1,000). It has the same drive drain and frame as your friends bike, with the exception of Mavic CXP 21 wheels (used on 2002 models). Since I purchaed it, I've upgraded the wheels, saddle, stem and front derailleur to specs better than your friends R800 and the total value including upgrades does not bring it anywhere near $2,500.

Caveat Emptor!


----------

